# Worldmark Board election voting ends TONIGHT!  Voted yet?



## PA- (Oct 19, 2007)

If you haven't voted, it's not too late. after tonight, it will be too late.  Email me if you need help getting your vote in.

Doesn't this seem anti-climatic? The election has been on-going for 2 months, and it ends like this??? With no word on the winners for who knows how long? Usually they don't announce them until January or later. Wouldn't it be fun if we could watch the counters spin, like they show on TV for the national elections? Perhaps a web based version in the future would be possible. 

This is the first election since I've been an owner where there was an open seat, with no incumbent. So there is some suspense, though it seems very likely the board's choice of candidates will win, given all the proxies they normally get.


----------



## larry_WM (Oct 27, 2007)

PA- said:


> Doesn't this seem anti-climatic? The election has been on-going for 2 months, and it ends like this??? With no word on the winners for who knows how long? Usually they don't announce them until January or later. Wouldn't it be fun if we could watch the counters spin, like they show on TV for the national elections? Perhaps a web based version in the future would be possible.
> 
> .



It took two months to vote, so it will take two months to count!


----------

